# Muzzleloader 2012



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

I am hoping for a chance this year for a muzzleloader hunt. I need a good setup. What is your opinion for a gun, scope, bullet, powder, etc. All information is appreciated.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I have had great luck with Thompson Center muzzleloaders. Depending on your price range you can get the basic Omega for around $300 on up to the Pro Hunter for $600+. They all shoot very well. 50 cal is the way to go. For a scope I like the T/C Hawken Hunter which can be had for under $150. If you have the coin a Leupold prismatic 1x is a dandy little scope and much more compact.

I'm getting great results shooting the Barnes sabots in 250 grain. The TMZ bullet is aerodynamic and VERY accurate (sub-moa in my gun). If you're going after elk I would step up to the 290 grain. Hornady SSTs (aka Thompson Shockwaves) also shoot well and are a bit cheaper. They come in a bonded core version from Thompson if that appeals to you. It's pretty hard to go wrong with 2-50gr pellets and a nice tight sabot. The guns typically get more picky as you go up in velocity though. You can still get great accuracy shooting 2000fps+ but you'll likely have to play with the powder charge a bit to find a sweet spot. If you prefer granulated powder its easier to adjust the charge. Some people like the Blackhorn 209 powder because it shoots very clean but there is some question about its legality in Utah. The last I heard was that its illegal but officers were told to be lenient until the law becomes more specific. That being said I would try T7 if you want to shoot loose powder.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

El Matador said:


> Some people like the Blackhorn 209 powder because it shoots very clean but there is some question about its legality in Utah. The last I heard was that its illegal but officers were told to be lenient until the law becomes more specific.


There is no question. It contains nitrocellulose and is illegal under current regulations. Here is a email from the Nevada dwr.



> Muzzle-loading only tag holders:
> 
> The department has recently recieved numerous questions regarding the use of Blackhorn 209 during the muzzle-loading only season. Per NAC 503.142 (1) only blackpowder or a blackpowder substitute such as Pyrodex or Triple 7 may be used as a propellant. The use of smokeless powder is prohibited.
> 
> ...


Yes, its not Utah... but our law specifically prohibits nitrocellulose powders, and its undeniable it is based off it.

-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You are going to get bombarded on here with all our "personal best" info. As a new hunter using a muzzy, I would suggest starting with the basics. Rifle, powder, bullet, caps/209 primer etc.
Forget about the scope for this season, that is more money to spend and you might not like it.
Personally, if I were you, I would buy a used rifle, 50 cal., the sellers usually give you a bunch of stuff with it as well. Study some on here about best hunting and target practicing loads and projectiles. Go to the range and give it heck. Load, shoot, load, shoot, load, shoot and get really acquainted with the rifle and what it "likes" to shoot. Every gun is different and likes different things...sort of like women.
Me? 54 cal, Thompson Center Renegade, 90 grains ffg blackpowder, 425 gr. Hornady Great Plains bullet and #11 CCI cap. All of this for my hunting load.

Drop down to 45 grains of ffg powder and a spit patched round ball for target shooting.

Good luck on your decisions and welcome to hunting with a muzz!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

You're right DallanC, no argument from me that it's illegal. But there are people around that argue its still ok. "It's not smokeless powder", they will argue. I'm just trying to stay neutral on that topic here because its not the focus of the thread. My position is based on the following emails from the DWR:



Sgt. Stacey Jones said:


> Blackhorn 209 is a nitrocellulose based smokeless powder, which cannot be used for hunting.





Mike Fowlks said:


> I was provided a clearer picture of the chemical components in Blackhorn 209 by an independent source that showed it does contain nitro-cellulose. This would technically make it illegal. I have, however, instructed my officers not to issue citations this season until we can conduct research and clarify its legality.


So as of last year BH209 is illegal but probably not being enforced.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with everyone here. There are some good muzzleloaders out there and Bears Butt brings up a good point in that you can get a lot of the accessories and items you'd need buying a used one.

For me, I have A TC Omega. I love this gun as its proven very accurate and reliable. I started using Hornady SST Low-drag sabots this last year at 250 grains. I also shoot 130 grains of powder. 

As for scope, if your like me, you need crosshairs. I saved a few bucks and picked up the Cabelas Pineridge 1X20 muzzy scope. It has worked out really well for me. 

Using this load, I've taken some nice bucks anywhere from 30 yards all the way out past 200 yards. 

Good luck.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I shoot a Remington Genesis .50 cal, 250 gr Hornady SST low drag sabots, 2 50gr. Pyrodex pellets.
Two shots... two bucks.

Dirty little secret... Wal-Mart (at least the Clinton store) carries a small selection of muzzelloading gear & shortly after Thanksgiving they clearance it out. I usually stock up on pellets then. They still had some last week.
As far as the gun goes: 
1 - make certain it has fiber optic sights (if you don't go with a scope). I bought my dad a budget gun (Traditions Timber Ridge, from Cabelas) a couple years back & it doesn't have the fiber optics... it's worthless.
2 - make sure it's easy to clean. If you go to the gun shop have the guy behind the counter show you how to take it apart for cleaning. To clean my gun I just back out the breech plug and swab away. My dad's requires taking the "action" apart to access the breech area. I'm done cleaning and on my second plate of dinner before he's starting to swab.
3 - make sure it has a good ram rod. Some budget guns are sneaking plastic rods onto their kits, which makes for an impossible reload. Then it's another $30 to buy a decent ram rod.

T/C, CVA, all make good guns just depends what you're budget is. I would stay away from the Timber Ridge, it strikes out on all three of the previsouly listed points & I can't get my dad to buy another muzzleloader tag.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Bears Butt hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

All good suggestions, I have a TC Omega, synthetic stainless with fluted barrell. Is a great gun, shoots well and easy to clean and use. Last year I bought a Nikon Buckmasters 1x scope, I like having cross-hairs. Seems to be a good scope. (As far as 1x's go) Last year we shot 100 gr of pellets and the 295 gr TC Shockwaves. Shoots pretty dang good, loaned it to my brother and he shot a nice 6x6 on his LE hunt last year. It is a fun way to hunt, good luck!


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

I am thinking of getting the triumph, but I also like the Omega. Thank you for all of the help. It will be final when i go through the register.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 13, 2012)

.62 cal smoothbore in a fowler set up

takes everything that walks, crawls or flies.

moose to muleys
doves to ducks
bunnies to bison

heres how to make one yourself
http://greyhavenarms.com/fowler.aspx

you can make one, have someone do most, some , part, or all the work for you, or buy a used one, common enough on muzzleloading forums...why go with teh plastic and stainless crowd with their limited use guns, single shot 30-30s is all they amount to, and then you'll need a wingshooting gun and a small game gun etc etc...62 caliber flintlock fowler. Men use Mens guns.


----------

